# Peugeot Boxer radio re-set



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

I removed my factory fitted radio in my 2004 Boxer 2.8 HDI - when fitting it back and re-entering the 4 digit pin number I get a "wait" message which does not want to dissappear! I've pressed a few buttons in various sequences, but to no avail. Can anyone out there HELP PLEASE.

Thanks

David


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't know your radio specifically but generically you get a number of attempts at setting the code. At each attempt the time interval before you can reenter the code increases and during this waiting period 'WAIT' is displayed. The radio must remain powered during the wait periods.
I strongly suggest that you wait until the 'WAIT' is replaced by 'ENTER CODE' and when you do make sure that it is entered in the correct sequence as per the handbook.

The wait time can be 12 hours or more after 6 or 7 attempts and it is possible that it will lock requiring resetting by an agent if a certain number of incorrect attempts are tried.


----------

